
Why Are So Many Social Media Managers Dipshits? - aaronbrethorst
http://m.vice.com/read/why-are-so-many-social-media-managers-dipshits
======
wcfields
God bless [http://twitter.com/NeilHamburger](http://twitter.com/NeilHamburger)
for engaging these worthless pieces of PR fluff.

Honorable mention belongs to
[http://twitter.com/RealCarrotFacts](http://twitter.com/RealCarrotFacts)

